# Forum Members' Pipe: Johs wins, now SHAPE DEBATE!



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The finish is very likely going to be sandblast, so bear that in mind when looking at shapes. Feel free to post or link whatever catches your eye.

I like:

This is a really elegant take on a bent dublin. The tapered stem fits the super-sleek look so much better than a saddle.









This bulldog is outstanding. The heel is nearly a pick. I like the stem choice again as well.









Great tomato. I understand he doesn't make many of these, but looking at this one, he should.









Here's a rugged-looking acorn. Maybe a candidate for a hexagonal shank?









Bent Apple. Take out the acrylic (I think) ferrule and going with a black stem, I think this shape would rock in a sandblast. I can just image how well that round briar would fit in my hand. What if we could get a smooth briar ferrule on this shape? This would be one hell of a club pipe.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

If we will be looking at rough finishes, how about something in rustic stump/sitter/poker shape akin to the Radice on this page.... Radice - J.B. Hayes Tobacco

No need to be that huge, but it would be a less common shape and the bottom would allow for engraving a logo or number easily.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I like that bent dublin very much. The curve in the rim is just awesome and seems very unique.
The bulldog also looks awesome, although I don´t think it would work with a rustication. If smooth is an option, that would be my favorite.

ps: I would also be very happy with that big bowled bent apple.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the bulldog shape.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would prefer the dublin, or a bent billiard. With the Johs interpretation, of course. I'm not much on traditional bent billiards, but from a Danish carver, we're talking an entirely different animal!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Actually, now I remember that Bear spoke with Mogens about smooth and partial blasts finishes as well, and Johs was confident he could hit our price point with any of those. So forget what I wrote above; we likely can get smooth if we want.

I've seen his bulldogs sandblasted, and while I think they do work, I admit the shape looks better in smooth.

I like that first dublin sandblasted.

I wish more people liked that bent apple shape. Look at that puffer! Imagine one half (or quarter) sandblasted and the rest smooth!!! So cool.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I would prefer the dublin, or a bent billiard. With the Johs interpretation, of course. I'm not much on traditional bent billiards, but from a Danish carver, we're talking an entirely different animal!


Love this shape...or any variation on it....also I'm partial to the traditional straight billiard shape.

Ed


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the bent apple in Drastic Quench's post in either smooth, (without the acrylic ferule and with a black saddle stem), or partially rusticated would be really nice. But if we go full sandblast I think I'd prefer a bent Dublin or Billiard shape. That bulldog is a bit too angular for my tastes, I prefer something that flows.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I like the acorn


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I like the bulldog shape.


+1 or the apple, for what it's worth


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

The bent apple is perhaps one of the best looking pipes I have ever seen. Gets my vote! Second would be the tomato


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hooray! Bent apple appreciation is on the rise!

I can safely speculate that if we went with this great shape and ordered a limited (and numbered) run of twenty or so, other pipe smokers would definitely be talking about the stunning pipe those puff.com fellas got.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

1. Bent Dublin
2. Poker or a bent Poker

I´m affraid i don´t like that bent apple at all.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a nice variation on the bent apple with a full sandblast and the type of stem I prefer. The more I think about it the better I like the apple. This, after all, is going to be a limited edition pipe and I would prefer that it not look like 5 other pipes in my rack. This is the time for something a little more bold, something that will truly stand apart from the others. Beside, it just looks to me like it would feel right in the hand and with the thicker wall is bound to be a cool smoker. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Pugsley hit the nail on the head. This a club pipe. I want it to stand out. Think of it as symbolic of the community as a whole. Obviously we have something special here. Given the anonymous nature of the internet, it is unsurprising the lack of community that exists. However, at Puff we transcend the trap of anonymity and have managed to build a bit of a warm and perpetually welcoming niche. Given our uniqueness in these matters, wouldn't you want a pipe that stood out just the same? Sure, we could get basic billiards and I would still smoke the hell out of it but it just seems that in the end something a bit more limited would find a better spot on my pipe rack.

Just some small thoughts...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> This is a nice variation on the bent apple with a full sandblast and the type of stem I prefer. The more I think about it the better I like the apple. *This, after all, is going to be a limited edition pipe and I would prefer that it not look like 5 other pipes in my rack. This is the time for something a little more bold, something that will truly stand apart from the others.* Beside, it just looks to me like it would feel right in the hand and with the thicker wall is bound to be a cool smoker. Just my 2 cents worth.





rlaliberty said:


> Pugsley hit the nail on the head. This a club pipe. I want it to stand out. Think of it as symbolic of the community as a whole. Obviously we have something special here. Given the anonymous nature of the internet, it is unsurprising the lack of community that exists. However, *at Puff we transcend the trap of anonymity and have managed to build a bit of a warm and perpetually welcoming niche. Given our uniqueness in these matters, wouldn't you want a pipe that stood out just the same? *Sure, we could get basic billiards and I would still smoke the hell out of it but it just seems that in the end something a bit more limited would find a better spot on my pipe rack.
> 
> Just some small thoughts...


Well put, guys. That really sums up what I couldn't express myself. I'm all for taking full advantage of this unique club buy opportunity by selecting a shape that will stand out in any pipe rack.

A black saddle stem would be a perfect fit too. Smooth, sandblasted, or partial sandblast, this shape would made for a handsome briar.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> This is a nice variation on the bent apple with a full sandblast and the type of stem I prefer. The more I think about it the better I like the apple. This, after all, is going to be a limited edition pipe and I would prefer that it not look like 5 other pipes in my rack. This is the time for something a little more bold, something that will truly stand apart from the others. Beside, it just looks to me like it would feel right in the hand and with the thicker wall is bound to be a cool smoker. Just my 2 cents worth.





rlaliberty said:


> Pugsley hit the nail on the head. This a club pipe. I want it to stand out. Think of it as symbolic of the community as a whole. Obviously we have something special here. Given the anonymous nature of the internet, it is unsurprising the lack of community that exists. However, at Puff we transcend the trap of anonymity and have managed to build a bit of a warm and perpetually welcoming niche. Given our uniqueness in these matters, wouldn't you want a pipe that stood out just the same? Sure, we could get basic billiards and I would still smoke the hell out of it but it just seems that in the end something a bit more limited would find a better spot on my pipe rack.
> 
> Just some small thoughts...





drastic_quench said:


> Well put, guys. That really sums up what I couldn't express myself. I'm all for taking full advantage of this unique club buy opportunity by selecting a shape that will stand out in any pipe rack.
> 
> A black saddle stem would be a perfect fit too. Smooth, sandblasted, or partial sandblast, this shape would made for a handsome briar.


You express yourselfs very well, guys:grouphug:!

I think the pipe that brother Pugsley showed us was an ok shape, but to be honest, that shape is a "standard" shape. Wouldn´t it be nice to have a shape that looked a little more...unique?:noidea:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

DQ, do you know the measurements of that apple?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

michwen said:


> I think the pipe that brother Pugsley showed us was an ok shape, but to be honest, that shape is a "standard" shape. Wouldn´t it be nice to have a shape that looked a little more...unique?


Actually, I put up that pic to help visualize a similar shape in partial or full sandblast and to show the vulcanite stem with it, but you're right, that was not a particularly inspiring specimen. But considering the amount of time I spent finding that example I don't think that the shape is all that common. One thing we do have to keep in mind here, this is a limited edition pipe but the goal is to meet the price point and have them all identical, that will limit us to how "unique" the final choice can be. With that in mind, I think some interpretation of the bent apple would be a good choice.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

michwen said:


> I think the pipe that brother Pugsley showed us was an ok shape, but to be honest, that shape is a "standard" shape. Wouldn´t it be nice to have a shape that looked a little more...unique?


Absolutely. In my opinion that defines the bent apple we're discussing below.

Yep, Requiem I do have that info. It sold at smoking pipes as an estate awhile back. Here's all the stats.



> Johs pipes are all shaped by hand and sometimes the grain proves to be positively striking - as in this case. Here is an example that actually takes on more of an apple than most apple shapes and is very comfortable in the hand. Matching three colors on the acrylic stem only adds to the interest of this piece. All that and unsmoked, to boot! -Adam Davidson
> 
> 
> Length: 5.10 in./129.54 mm.
> ...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice sized bowl, indeed.
If the carver is able to do 20+ pieces of it consistently, smooth and under our budget, I vote for it (I would pass the ferrule, to keep cost down).
Looks unique enough for a "club" pipe, and I like how the shank looks thin when comparing it to the bowl.

If the carver isn´t able to do it under our budget in a smooth finish, and a rusticated was our only option, I would prefer the dublin.

(Also, I don´t really enjoy partial rustications, although I'm up to anything for our "unique" pipe)


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am partial to the bent apple as well. It looks like a very special pipe whether smooth or partial blast.


----------



## la157m3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I really like the Bent Apple, too. 

Whatever pipe is selected - will they be numbered?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

la157m3 said:


> Whatever pipe is selected - will they be numbered?


I assume that they would be and I'm guessing the distribution would be random if they are. I personally wouldn't care what number I got as long as it has Puff and the year on it.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

According to Bear, Johs will number the pipes. I don't know if any other stamping, besides his standard brand stamping, would run extra.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I think having Puff and the year is needed, even if it is a bit extra


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah good call on the year.

You know what? I'm going to start a new thread to see if we've got a real winner here.

Go here, fellas:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/261163-forum-members-pipe-you-w-pipe.html


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I am going to throw it out there that 1-2 days of discussion is not enough to make a decision. 

It's not going to be easy to select a shape with so many different opinions and I understand the desire to try and nip it in the bud, but it seems like we would be hurting the ability of more of us to chime in and at least feel a bit more 'part of the process'.

Without wanting to be a stick in the mud, I vote to keep looking at shapes and hopefully within a week or two! we will have seen a certain majority develop on maybe 3 or 5 shapes and at that time, then, we can do a vote which will quickly determine the winner.

Hope this isn't out of line or anything.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

David M said:


> I am going to throw it out there that 1-2 days of discussion is not enough to make a decision. Hope this isn't out of line or anything.


Not out of line at all. Everyone involved should be heard from. I like the bent apple that Drastic Quench posted a pic of but I certainly don't want to dictate to anyone what the final choice should be, so please, all of you who are in this, make your preference known. If you think more discussion is needed then vote accordingly on the new thread.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with David completely. This is rushing a bit I think.

Two comments: The only thing I can think of that would give me pause in participating would be a partially sandblasted or partially rusticated finish. Such pipes always look like something went wrong to me, and while I'm certainly willing to step outside my comfort zone with the shape (after all, it's a GROUP pipe, not MY pipe), I can't see buying a pipe with a finish that is going to cause me to hide it in the closet after a week or two.

Secondly, maybe this is crazy, but how about telling Mr.Johansen to surprise us. Heck, he's the artist; who am I to tell him what to carve? Yeah, okay, that_ is _crazy, but I'll throw it out there anyway...


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the bent apple!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> I like the bent apple!


+1 like the look as well


----------

